# General beekeeping > Starting out >  newbee advice

## beevenomman

live near abernethy and looking to start next year, apart from approaching farmers what is the rules  for positioning hives, council etc?
regards neil :Confused:

----------


## gavin

Hi Neil

I'm just over the water from you near Errol.  We did consider running classes in Perth last winter but it just didn't happen.  Might happen this winter, but Dundee is perhaps more likely and also Fife if these are close enough for you.

As for siting bees and regulations, there is nothing you need worry about.  You just need the landowner's permission of course.  There are lots of things to think about**:

- if you put them in a garden or near someone's house, will it be OK when they are in a particularly bad mood such as after a big inspection or when they are queenless?

- is there plenty of forage for them in the area and through several seasons?  Deciduous trees of several types, pasture with clover, waste ground with willowherb, suburbia?

- pollen sources nearby early in the year when it is cold are particularly valuable (snowdrops, willow, blackthorn, cherries, plums ... )

- is it sheltered enough so that they can fly when it is less warm or windy?

- frost pocket?

- access for a vehicle to take them in and take them away on their late summer holidays if you fancy some heather honey?

- out of sight of passers-by? 

I'm already in touch with a Neil wanting to start next year, so you'll have to be Neil no. 2!  This year was the year of the Andys.

At least you are close to Thornes for supplies.

cheers

Gavin

----------


## beevenomman

thanks Gavin
there are numerous places in and around Abernethy i will check out all that you have said. I am also interested in collecting Bee Venom, is this easy to do?
Neil

----------


## gavin

I have a book somewhere that describes venom collection.  If I remember right it was a device at the entrance with wires to give the bees a small electric shock which stimulated them to sting a glass plate coated with cling film.  You just then (dry?) and scrape the venom off the glass plate, but need to bear in mind that handling the colony after that treatment requires NASA-style protection.

G.

----------


## gavin

More comments on siting (and I'm sure that others can add to this):

- enough space for you to work all round the bees

- possibility of stands of some kind.  Raise them up on exposed stands rather than blocks and the attentions of mice will be reduced.

- sunny aspect, amongst trees is OK if not directly under the canopy

----------


## beevenomman

Hi Gavin
just been on a little reconnaissance and met a great couple less than a mile away who have an orchard!, they had several hives round about them but they're gone due to building work am not sure what else and they were bemoaning the fact there were no beehives around, then i turned up can you believe that?! it is sheltered, under trees, there is path and of course the orchard, how jammy! is that (pardon the pun)
regards Neil

----------


## gavin

Excellent!  There can be few better places than an orchard.

Is my orchard is better than your orchard?!

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/blog.php?1-gavin

----------


## beevenomman

Hi Gavin
probably not, i cant see the pictures you posted?, but i am less than 1000 mtrs from an organic farm with a garden centre!!!!!, any chance of visiting you in the near future?
regards neil

----------


## gavin

What do you mean, probably not?!  Mine *has* to be better than yours!

Try again for the photos in the Blog - they work for me even when I'm not logged in.

Sure, visits are always welcome.  The weekend perhaps?  I'll send you my contact details.

I know that organic farm and have stopped off there on my way home from Thornes to buy a few things (I hope Stromnessbees is reading this!).

G.

----------


## beevenomman

Hi Gavin
Had a great time yesterday being a 'real' bee keeper, yes your orchard is bigger than mine!, I keep having second thoughts about locations, although near the orchard is best, there is limited room.
I'll let you know when I decide and maybe you can check it out for me. I'll be looking to buy a nuc in the spring.
regards Neil

----------


## gavin

Hi Neil

It was great to see you on Saturday and I'm glad that the bees were on their best behaviour.  I have a swarm in a box in the garden too which received its first inspection yesterday.  They were amazingly tolerant considering the time (late evening) and the mess I made of the comb with brood they'd made hanging from the roof.  I gave them some syrup as a thank-you.  Some of the bees you saw are now up in the hills where the world is turning purple.  

Happy to advise on sites or anything.  There are few folk around who sell nucs so you'll get one from somewhere - I haven't been selling but if I have a good winter you never know.

all the best

Gavin

----------


## Alvearium

Hi Neil
Are you a member of the Fife Beekeepers? We have classes starting in January and do our utmost to supply beginners with bees. I have supplied nucs to 3 new beekeepers in the Abernethy area. Check our Combined Fife Beekeepers' website.
Alvearium

----------


## gavin

Are these Abernethy beekeepers go-getting enough to be interested in helping revive the Perth association do you think?  Abernethy is in Perthshire and quite close to Perth, and I know that there are beekeepers in Perth, Dunning, Auchterarder, the Carse of Gowrie ... and although I'm in the East of Scotland BA which meets in Dundee I'd be happy to try to help revive a Perth group.  It could even function as small local group collaborating with the bigger neighbouring ones in Cupar-St Andrews, Scotlandwell, Dunblane, Dundee, and the small one near Fortingall.

----------

